# Headlight Wiring Issue..



## jvojtushjr (Nov 10, 2010)

So the headlights wont turn on unless i mess with the fuse pannel for a while. itll only work sometimes, i dont know how i fix it when i do. then they stay on once theyr on. The fuses for the headlights arent blowing. would anyone have a diagram on the connector side of the fise panel for a 97 Jetta GLX (vr6) that explains what wires go with what connector and what color they should be. atleast anything relatring to headlights. and maybe whatshould be plugged into that silver Hella box that is mounted nder the dash. thanks ideas to fix will be considered


----------

